
Gas is not a transition fuel to a safe climate. That ship has sailed - makerofspoons
https://www.smh.com.au/environment/climate-change/gas-is-not-a-transition-fuel-to-a-safe-climate-that-ship-has-sailed-20200826-p55pec.html
======
rogerkirkness
If only we had a source of relatively clean power that was efficient to
generate and created enough energy to last until we can make renewables
sustainable. Something extremely energy dense with the ability to generate
regardless of conditions...

